# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Nokia 5800 Wallpapers Pack

## RAHEN

Nokia 5800 Wallpapers Pack

 (25 awesome wallpapers to stylize your 5800 Xpress Music)
 This wallpaper pack includes includes: foliage 2, grunge-brushed-grey, grunge-brushed-red, heartz, hexagon, 5800  icon frame, astral-spica, atom icon frame, aurora, aurora-down, boat, clouds, clownfish, confuzed, confuzed-blue, dark-mesh, earth, flourish, foliage 
wait for few hrs and i will upload those wallpapers in desitwist.

----------


## Tulip

wow cool stuff rahen :up; but i dun have Nokia 5800  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

i think you can try this on other mobile..and see the result..

----------


## afaq88pk

i want all software related to this can u mennage it for me...by the way thanks

----------


## Endurer

Link is dead  :Frown:

----------


## lost girl

_WOoOoW
thoz r v lovely

tanx R_

----------


## RAHEN

link is adjusted now... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

great, thanx rahen  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome...

----------


## Yawarkamal

thats really cool , tell me what to buy , nokia 5800 or nokia e 71...whats better for musik and internet

----------


## Tulip

Rahen i guess it's still not working, site ka main page hi aajata hai.

----------


## samshoo

where is the link rehan i can't see that

----------


## shahjee404

wow u r the best dear thx

----------


## shahjee404

dear send us other link like rapidshear or hotfile

----------


## bucket_fuss

where is the link please?

----------


## jksumit

*cool*

superb post..

----------


## jksumit

superb.. dude gr8 going keep it uppp...

----------


## sudarm18

thanks for the post

----------


## william

Ohh So Nice Beautiful Wallpapers ...Thanks For Shairng..


Term Papers

----------


## ilya

great bro keep it up

----------


## michel.cedric

Go to google and put nokia wallpaper and you well find some places to find wallpaper.

----------


## arianasilvery

Animepaper.net

----------


## tomma

thanks cools stuffs, where's the links

----------


## mahas1989

great post dude!

----------


## alexdwsn12

It is really nice wallpapers. 
I liked all and I have downloaded some of them.
Can you add more wallpapers about sports??
I like sports wallpaper.

----------


## volvo

wow... thanks....

----------


## Mark Wough

Don't get vista. PERIOD. It's bad enough they release it prematurely and yet people still use it when it has many bugs yet to be fixed. use windows 7 if you got it because it is way better than vista and unlike vista windows7 doesn't consume that much memory.

----------


## Mark Wough

It's possible that the source file for your background keeps going missing. Take the image that you want as your background and stick it in your 'My Documents' folder, or in your My Pictures folder, then from there right click on it and select "Set at background" Don't change the position of the file again. This should work.

----------

